# من روائع السلف العلمية....رسالة في علم الحساب



## يحي الحربي (8 يونيو 2007)

لم يَحْصُر علماء السلف ( رحمهم الله وعامة المسلمين ) أنفسهم في فن واحد من العلوم ؛ بل تجد احدهم مجيدا في اكثر من علم ؛ فتجده فقيها واديبا وطبيبا ورياضيا......
وشمولية المعرفة هذه أنتجت روابط مشتركة لكثير من العلوم؛ وضعتها في قالب مختصر بنغمة موسيقية سلسة فيها مرح وطرب تجعل حفظها سهلا من قبل العامة. 
وانقل هنا نموذجين من هذا الابداع المعرفي اخترته من كتاب " مجموع مُهمات المتون " الطبعة الرابعة سنة 1369هـ وهي كاتالي : 
1 – رسالة في علم الحساب وضعها عبد الرحمن بن محمد الاخضرى من علماء القرن العاشر شرح فيها العمليات الحسابية من جمع وضرب وطرح وقسمة واختبارها وكذلك الكسور وعملياتها وقسم الرسالة الى ابواب حسب العمليات .
2 – مختصر في عمل المساحة وضعه اسماعيل بن ابراهيم النميري المارديني في سنة 629هـ بالقاهرة وشرح فيه الأشكال والمسطحات والطرق والآلات المستعملة.
ويقول فيها بعد الحمد والثناء لله : هذا "مختصر في علم المساحة" في غاية الحسن والملاحة، جامع لطرق صحيحات الاشكال، مبين ايجازها، وحل ما فيها من الاشكال، موضح تفصيل المسطحات والمجسمات على اختلاف ما لها من الاوضاع، ...الى ان قال وجعلته مشتملا على مقدمة وبابين؛ اما المقدمة ففي بيان موضوع هذا العلم ومباديه ومسائله وغايته، والباب الاول في معرفة الاشكال الممسوحة وبيان اصنافها، والباب الثاني في طرق مساحة كل شكل منها على اختلاف انواعها وبالله الاعانة. 
وسنباشر كتابة وتشكيل هذا المختصر ونشره في موضوع مستقل ان شاء الله.بعد الانتهاء من كتابة وتشكيل الرسالة في علم الحساب وذلك لعدم توفرهما على الشبكة على قدر ما بحثت.
وسابدا بالرسالة في علم الحساب وهي عبارة عن قصيدة طويلة نوعا ما والتي ربما نقسمها الى ثلاثة اجزاء تفاديا للمل من الطول وحتى اتمكن من كتابتها وتشكيلها بمستوى مرصي ان شاء الله
ولنبدأبالجزء الأول من الرسالة في علم الحساب


----------



## يحي الحربي (8 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الباب الاول : في حُرُوف الغُباري
حُرُوفُهُ مَعلُومةً مشهورة..............من واحد لتسعة مَذكُورة
وجَعَلوا صِفرا عَلامةَ الخَلا............وهو مُدورٌ كَحَلقةٍ جَلا
وأربعٌ مَرَاتِبُ ألأعْدادِ ..............أولها مَرتَبةُ الآحادِ
والعَشراتُ بعدها المئونا...............من بعدها الآلافُ يذكرونا
ومن هنا تَبَدُّلُ الأعدادِ ..............وَتَرجعُ الآلافُ كالآحادِ
الباب الثاني :في الجمع
الجمعُ ضَمُ عَددٍ لِعَددِ............ لكي تَعُده بِلَفظٍ مُفرَدِ
فتَجمعُ الآحادُ للآحادِ ............ وهكذا الباقي على التمادي
ضِفْ كُلَّ رِتبةٍ الى الموَضُوعِ.......مِن تَحتِها وانْظرْ إلى المَجموعِ
فان يكن تِسعاً فأدنى فلتضعْ ......جُملتهُ فوقَ الذي مِنه اجتمعْ
وما يكونُ زائدا عليها ..............فانزِلْ به تَحتَ الذي تَليها
واجمعها مع أعدادها بالضبط .......فخارجٌ ما كانَ فوقَ الخطِّ
وإذا جمعتَ عددا لصفر ...........فاطلع اذا بعدد لتدري
فان جَمعْتَ هاهُنا صِفرينِ ..........فاطلعْ بواحدٍ من الاثنينِ
وان تَكررَ الذي قد نَزلا .........بِهِ لكونِ الجمْعِ قَدْ تَسلْسلا
فاجمعهُ مع أعدادِ ما به عَرَى ......مِن دونِ تغييرٍ له كَذا جَرَى
الباب الثالث : في الطرح
الطَرْحُ إسقاطُ قَلِيلٍ من كَثِيرْ...........وهو على سِتةِ أقسامٍ يَصيرْ
فان طَرحْتَ القَدْرَ من كثيرٍ ............فالطرحُ منه واضحُ التَّقديرِ
والحَملُ في قسمين ان صِفرٌ علا .......او كان الأعلى ادنَ مما سَفَلا
فاحملْ عليهما بِعَشْرٍ وافيهْ .............واطرحْ وأدْخلْ واحداً في الثانيهْ
والصِفرُ كافٍ إن طَرَحْتَ العَدَدَا ....... من مِثلهِ كالصِّفرِ من صِفرٍ بَدَا
وان يَكُ الصِّفرُ الذي من أسفلا ........فاقنَعْ إذا بعددٍ قد اعتلى 
وكُلُّ ما ذَكرتُ من أقسَامِ ............. فيما عدا الآخرِ ذي ألأتمام 
لأنَّه حَتماً يكونُ أكثرا ............... مِنَ الذي من تَحتِه قَدْ شُهرا
الباب الرابع : في الضرب
اعْلَمْ بأن الضَّربَ تَضعِيفُ العَددْ .......بِقَدْرِ ما في آخرٍ من العدد
فأجْعَلهُمَا سَطْرَينِ كُلُّ مرتَبَةْ ..........مَقْرونَةٌ بأُختِها مُرَتَّبهْ
فَكُلُّ رُتْبةٍ لأعلى تُنسَبُ .............في رُتبةِ الآخر طُرٍّا تُضْرَبُ
وَأحْسِبْ مِنَ المَضْرُوبِ لِلمَضْروبِ فيه......والتَّرْكُ لا مِنْ واحِدٍ تَكُنْ نَبيهْ 
وَلْتَجْعَلِ الخَارِجَ فَوقَ ألأسْطُرِ ....... بِقَدْرِ ذَلكَ الحِسَابِ ألأشْهَرِ
وَيُجْمَعُ الخَارِجُ ثُمَّ يُجْعَلُ ............... مِنْ فَوْقِهِ وَبَعْدَ ذَاكَ يُفْعَلُ 
وَانْ ضَرَبْتَ واحِداً في واحِدٍ ..........فَوَاحِدٌ يَكُونُ دُونَ زَائدِ 
وَانْ ضَرَبْتَ ذَاكَ في ألأعْدَادِ .........فَقَدْرُ مَا فِيها مِنَ ألآحَادِ 
فَاقْنَعْ بِصِفْرٍ اَنْ ضَرَبْتَ الصَّفْرَ في ....نَظِيرِهِ أو عَدَدٍ فَلْتَقْتَفِي 
الباب الخامس : في القسمة
وَعَمَلُ القِسْمَةِ في الحِسابِ ........... من أحسنِ الفُصُولِ و ألأبوابِ
فَلْتَجْعَلِ المَقْسُومَ فَوقَ ألأخَرِ .......... وَتَجْعَلِ ألأمام تَحْتَ ألآخِرِ
ولا يَجُوزُ أنْ يَكُونَ ألأكْثَرُ .............. تَحْتَ ألأقَلِّ مِنْهُ بَلْ يُقَهْقَرُ
ثُمَ تَرُومُ عَدَداً يُضْرَبُ فيه ..............مِنْ تَحْتِهِ تُفْنَيِ بِهِ ألَّذِي عَلَيهْ 
وَمَا بَقِي فَضَعْهُ فَوْقَ ذَاكاَ .............. وَقَهْقِرِ ألأمَامَ مِنْ هُناكاَ 
فَانْ تَعَدَّى رُتْبةً فَلْتَجْعَلاَ ............... صِفْرَاً قُبَالَةَ المُعَدَّي أسْفَلاَ 
وَأفْعَلْ كَمَا ذَكًرْتُهُ إلى التَّمامْ ............ فَخَارِجٌ مَا تَحْتَ ذَلِكَ ألأمَامْ
وَمَا بَقِي مِنْ الكُسُورِ يُطْلَبُ .............فَوْقَ ألأمَامَ ثُمَ مِنْهُ يُنْسَبُ
فصل
وَانْ تَشَأ فَتَأخُذُ الوِفْقَيْنِ ............... وَاعْمَلْ عَلَيهِاَ بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ
أوَ حُلَّ مَقْسُومَاً عَلَيْهِ وَأقْسِما ..........عَلَى أئمَّةٍ لَهُ لِتَعْلَمَا 
أوَ تَقْسِمِ المَقْسُومَ بِالتَّفْضِيلِ ...........وَتَجْمَعِ الخَارِجَ بِالتَّعْدِيلِ​
وسيليه ان شاء الله ......الباب السادس : في التسمية..... فصل : في حل الاعداد....الباب السابع : في الاختبار......باب الكسور ويشمل فصلين : الفصل الاول في اقسامها......الفصل الثاني : في اعمال الكسور.......انتهى


----------



## مهاجر (8 يونيو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي يحي 

موضوع شيق ويرينا ان لنا ماضي عريق في شتى العلوم

ننتظر أن تكمل لنا هذه الحلقات الشيقة

ولكني ارى ان المكان المناسب لهذا الموضوع هو قسم تعريب الهندسة فلو وافقتني الرأي فرد علي بالإيجاب لأنقله لهناك ... 

نتابعك وجزاك الله خير على جهدك


----------



## الشخيبي (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي يحيى على هذا النقل المفيد...


----------



## يحي الحربي (8 يونيو 2007)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي يحي
> 
> ...



نعم اوافقك الراي و جزاك الله خير على التنبيه.....والسلام


----------



## ريمان فلسطين (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل يحي الحربي
اللهم أعد لنا عزنا الذي فقدناه عز أهل الإسلام واكتب لنا قيادة العالم كما كنا 
اللهم آميييييييييييين


----------



## مهاجر (8 يونيو 2007)

تم النقل وجزاك الله خير 

أنتظر ردك ....


----------



## الموسوعي (8 يونيو 2007)

الله المستعان..

فلتكن على أيدينا بوادر النصر،، " إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم"

تحياتي


----------



## يحي الحربي (8 يونيو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

احسنتم بارك الله فيكم.....وقريبا ان شاء الله الجزء الثاني من القصيدة.....الباقي من القصيدة حوالي اربع صفحات ونصف


----------



## يحي الحربي (11 يونيو 2007)

*وهذا الجزء الثاني من القصيدة*

الباب السادس : في التسمية
تَسْمِيةُ نِسْبَتُكَ الْقَلِيلا ................مِنَ الكَثِيرِ فاعْرِفِ التَّمْثيلا
فَالْقِهِ أئمِّة لِتَقْسِما ....................مِنْ بَعْدِ أنْ تُحِلَهُ فَلْتَعْلَمَا
والبَدْءُ في تَنْزِيِلِهَا بالأكْبرَِ .............والبَدْءُ في قِسْمَتِها بالأصغَرِِ 
وَما بَقي مِنَ الكُسُورِ يُرْسَمُ .......... فَوقَ الأمَامِ ثُمَ مِنْهُ يُعْلَمُ
وَاقْسِمْ على الذي يَلِيهِ مَا خَرَجْ .......وَافْعلْ كما ذَكَرْتُهُ فَلا حَرَجْ
فَكُلُّ مَا عَلىَ الأئمِّةِ تُصِيبْ ........... هُوَ المُسَمَّى مِثْلُ كَسْرٍ يَنْتَسِبْ 
وَ إنْ تَشَأ فَأنْظُرْ إلى الأفاقِ ............. وَاعْمَلْ عَلَيِهْا عِند الاتِّفاقِ
فصل : في حل الأعداد
قَدْ ذَكَروا لِحَلِّهِ مُقَدِّمَةْ ..................لاَزِمَةً لِكُلِ مَنْ تَعَلَّمَهْ 
النِّصْفُ وَالْعُشْرُ مُعَ الخُمْسِ لِمَا ...........الصِّفْرُ في أوَّلِهِ تَقَدَّمَا 
وَانْ يَكُنْ مُفْتَتَحاً بِالْخَمْسَهْ ...............فَذَاكَ ذُو خَمْسٍ تَفَهَّمْ أَسَّهْ 
وَأعْلَمْ بِاَنَّ جُمْلَةَ الأعْدَادِ .................مَقْسُومَةٌ لِلزَّوْجِ والإفرادِ 
وَلِيُطْرَحِ ألزَّوْجُ بِطَرْحِ التِّسْعَةِ ........... مَعَ الثَّمَانِ ثُمَ طَرحِ السَّبْعَةِ 
فَانْ طَرَحْتَهُ بِِتِسْعٍ فَالسُّدْسُ .............لَهُ وَتِسْعً مَعَ ثُلْثٍ فَاقْتَبِسْ 
وَحَيْثُ سِتٌ أوْ ثَلاثٌ عَبَرَا .............فَالسُدْسُ وَالثُلْثُ لَهُ قَدْ شُهِرا 
وَإنْ بَقَىِ ثَلاثَةٌ فَالْسُدْسُ لَهْ ............. وَالْثُلْثُ أيْضاً فَأدْرِ تِلكَ المَسالَةْ 
وَاطْرَحْهُ إن بَقِىَ غَيْرُ ذَلكَ .............. طَرْحَ ألثَّمَانِ تَتْبَعِ المَسَالِكَ 
فَالثُّمْنُ وَالرُبْعُ لَهُ إن انْطَرَحْ ............ وَإن بَقِىِ رُبْعٌ فَرُبْعٌ أتَّضَحْ 
وَإن بَقِىِ مَا عَدَا مَا قَدْ شُرِحْ .............فَأطْرَحْهُ طَرْحَ سَبْعَةٍ إنِ أنْطَرَحْ 
فَذَاكَ ذُو سُبْعٍ وَإن لم يَنْطَرِحْ .............فَلَيسَ إلا النِّصْفُ فَرداً يَتَّضِحْ 
وَفَرْدُهَا بِطَرْحِ تِسْعٍ يُطْرَحُ ............... وَطَرْحُ سَبْعَةٍ بِذَاكَ يُوضَحُ 
فَإنْ طَرَحْتَهُ بِتِسْعٍ فَألتُّسُعْ ................ لَهُ وَثُلْثٌ فَتَفَهَّمْ وَأتَّبِعْ 
وَإن بَقِىِ ثَلاثَةٌ أو سِتَّةٌ .................. فَذَاكَ ذُو ثُلْثٍ فَحَسْبُ يُثْبُتُ 
وَإن بَقِى غَيرُ مَا قَدْ ذُكِرَا .............. فَأطْرَحَهُ طَرْحُ سَبْعَةٍ وَأعْتِبِرَا 
فَإن طَرَحْتَهُ بِذَاكَ الطَّرْحِ ............... فَذَاكَ ذُو سُبعٍ تَفَهَّمْ شَرْحِي 
وَإن يَكُنْ لَمْ يَنْطَرِحْ فَهُوِ الأصَمّْ ..........فَسَمِّ مِنْ أَجْزَائهِ مَا قَدْ عُلِمْ​
ويتبع قريبا ان شاء الله الباب السابع ويشمل الاختبار والكسور وهو الجزء الاخير


----------



## بنت المعلمM (19 يونيو 2007)

*جزاك الله خير ياأخينا يحي *​ 
*فعلا لغة الارقام مهمة في حياتنا ننتظر المزيد  *​ 
*ماشاء الله اشعارالعلماء القدامة في الحساب وغيرها*​ 
*والحين جيلنا أشعار في الحب والغزل*​ 
*الله المستعان*​ 
*تحياتي لك*​


----------



## فتوح (20 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً 

وكما يقولون 

من حفظ المتون :: نال الفنون


----------



## يحي الحربي (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا : اقدم اعتذاري عن التاخير
وثانيا : اليكم الجزء الاخير من " رسالة في علم الحساب "

الباب السابع : في الاختبار

الاختبارُ آلة قد عُلِمَا ................... يُفِيدُ في جَميعِ ما تَقدَما 
فاختبارُ الجَمعِ ذو وجهين .............. إما بِطَرحِ أحد السَطرينِ 
مِنْ خارجٍ فاعْلَمْ ويَبقَى ألآخر .......... فواضِحٌ بيانه وظاهرُ 
أو تَطْرحُ الخَارجُ والباقي الجوابُ ....... فَجِيمَاً أجْعلْ فَوقَهُ بِلا ارتِيابِ
ثُمَ أطْرحِ السَّطْرين وأجمعْ ما بَقى .........وأطْرَحْهُ يَبقى كَالجَوابِ السَّابقَ 
وَأختَبرِ الطَّرْحَ بِجمْعِ الطَّرَفين ............. لِكيْ يَكُونَ وَسَطاً بِغَيرِ مَيْنْ
كَذَا بِطَرْحِ ما بَقِي مِنْ أوْسَطِ ............ يَبْقَى كَمِثْلِ وَسَطٍ بلا شَطَطِ
أو تَطْرحِ الباقي فَبَاقيهِ الجَوابْ ........... وَاطْرَحْ بِذَاكَ الآخَرينِ بِاحْتِسَابْ
وَأطْرَحْ بَقِىَّ أسفَلٍ مِمَّا بَقى ............... مِنْ أوسَطٍ وَبَعْدَ ذَاكَ وَفِّقِ 
فَانْ يَكُن أقلَّ منه فَأحْمِلا ................. عَليهِ مِثْلَ مَا بِهِ الطَّرحُ جَلا 
والضَّربُ في اختبارهِ وجهانِ ............. فأحْفَظْهُما تَصِلُ إلى البَيانِ 
فاخْتَبِرُوا بِقَسْم خَارِجٍ عَلى ............. سَطْرٍ مِنْ السَّطرينِ فاعْلمْ مُسْجَلا 
كَذا بِطَرحِ كُلْ سَطْرٍ مِنهُما ..............بواحِدٍ مِنْ الطُّرُوحِ فَاعلَما 
فَمَا بَقي في واحِدٍ فَاضْرِبهُ في ............. مًا قَدْ بَقِي لآخر لِتَقْتَفِي 
فَمَا بَدَا فَاطْرحهُ مِثلَ مَا أُلِفْ ............. فَمَا بَقي فَهُو الجَوابُ قَدْ عُرِفْ 
وَاطْرَحْ بِذاكَ خَارِجَ الحِسَابِ ............ يَبقَى كَمِثْلِ ذَلَِكَ الجَوابِ 
وَانْ ترِدْ كَيفَ اخْتِبارُ الْقِسْمةِ ............ فَاعْمَلْ عَلَى قَوْلِي تَكُنْ ذا هِمَّةِ 
فَتَضْرِبُ الخَارِجُ في أللأمَامِ ................ فَيخْرُجُ المَقْسُومُ بِالتَّمامِ 
أو تَطْرَحُ المَقسُومُ والبَاقي المَرَامْ ........... وَاطْرَحْ بَذَاكَ خَارِجاً مَعَ الأمامْ 
وَاضْرِبْ بَقِيِّ واحدٍ فِيما بَقىِ ............. لِواحِدٍ وَاطْرَحْهُ مِثلَ السَّابِقِ 
فَانْ يَكُنْ مَا بَقِىِ كَالجَِوابِ ................فَهوِ صَحِيحٌ دُونَ مَا ارْتِيابِ 
وَالسَّبْعُ حَيْثُما كُسورٌ تَقْعُ ...............فَخَارِجُ البَاقِيتينِ تُجْمَعُ 
وَ إنْ تَسَلْ عَنِ إختِبَارِ التَّسْمِيَةْ ........... فَافْعَلْ كَمَا أَقُولُهُ بِالتَسَّويَة 
فَأبدَأ بِضَرْبِ أَوَّلِ المُسَمَّى ................ فَمَا يَلِي مَا تَحْتَ ذَا المُسَمَّى 
وأجْمَعَهٌ لِلَذِي عَلَيهِ وافعَلا ................ في خَارِجٍ كَما فَعَلْتَ أوَّلا 
 فَإنْ يَكٌ المًجْمُوعُ كَالمَنسُوبِ .............. فَهوَ صَحِيحُ العَمَلِ المَطْلْوبِ 
هَذا إختبِارُ التَّسْمية المَعْهُودَهْ .............. وَأخْتَبِرِ الأئِمَّة المَوجٌودَهْ 
بِضَرْبِ مَا قَدَّمْتَهُ فِيمَا أتى ................. مِنْ بًعْدِهِ عَلى الْوَلاءِ يا فَتى 
وَ خَارِجاً فِيما قَدِ اسْتَقَرَّا ................... مِنْ بَعْدِهِ إلى هَلُمَّ جَرَّا 
فَيَخْرُجُ المَنْسُوبُ مِنْهُ بِالتَّمامْ ............... وَأحْفَظْ جَمِيعَ ما ذَكَرْتُ وَالسَّلَامْ 

باب الكُسور ويشمل فصلين : الفصل الأول في أقسامها

والكَسْرُ مِنهٌ مُفْرَدٌ وَمُخْتَلِفْ ................... مُبَعَّضٌ مُنْتَسِبٌ كَذا عُرِفْ 
فَذُو اخْتِلافٍ مِثْلُ ثُلْثٍ وَرُبْعٍ ................. وَذُو انْتِسَابٍ مِثْلُ خُمْسٍ وَسُبْعُ 
خَمْسٍ وَذُو التَّبْعِيِضِ فَهْوَ يَنْتِسِبْ ................ بِالْعَكْسِ مِنْ كَسْرٍ أَمَامَهُ نُسِبْ 
وَبَسْطُُ ذِي الإفرادِ وَافَقٌ الأَمَامَ ............... وَبَسْطُ ذِي التَّبْعِيضِ فَافْهَمِ الكَلامْ 
بِضَرْبَ مَا عَلَى الأمام الأوَّلِ ................... في كُلِّ مَا يَلِيهِ فَلْيُكَمَّلِ 
وَ ذُو انْتِسَابٍ كَاخْتِبَارِ النَّسْبَةِ ................وَقَدْ مَضى تَقْدِيرُهُ بِالجُملَةِ 
وَالمُخْتَلِفْ بِضَرْبِ بِسْطِ مَا قُصِدْ .............. في كُلِّ مَا مِنْ تَحْتِ غَيرهِ عُهِدْ 
وَضَرْبُ بَسْطِ ذَاكَ في أمَامِ ذَا ..................وَيُحْمَلُ المَجْمُوعُ فَافْعَلْ هكَذَا
وَإنْ يَكُنْ هُنَا صَحِيحٌ يُدْرَى ...................كَأنَّهُ بَسْطُ الكُسُورِ شُهِرَا

الفصل الثاني : في أعمال الكسور

وَإنْ تُرِدْ ضَرْبَ الكُسُورِ فَاضْرِبَا ................ الْبَسْطَ في البَسْطِ وَكُنْ مُرَتِّبَا 
فَقَدِّمِ الكَبِيرَ في الأئِمَّةِ ..................... يَبْدُو لَكَ المَطْلُوبُ بَعْدَ القِسْمَةِ 
وَوَصْفُ قِسْمَةِ الكُسُورِ هَكَذا .............بِضَرْبِ بَسْطِ ذَاكَ في أمَامِ ذَا 
وَالْعَكْسُ وَاقْسِمْ خَارِجَ المَقْسُومِ ........... عَنْ خَارِجِ الأَمَامِ كَالمَعْلُومِ 
وَهَكَذَا تَسْمِيِةُ الكُسُورِ .....................وَيُقْسِمُ الأَدْنَى على الكَثِيرِ
وَمِثْلُ ذَاكَ الجَمْعُ لَكِنْ تُجْمَعُ .............. وَالخَارِجَاتُ بَعْدَهُ تُوَزَعُ 
وَالْطَّرْحُ يُطَرَحُ الأَقَلُّ مِنْهُمَا ................... مِنْ الْكَثِيرِ فِيهِ ثُمَّ تَقْسِمَا 
وَاخْتَبِرِ الطَّرْحَ بِطَرْحِ بَسْطِ مَا .................بَدَا وَسَطْرَيْهِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَا 
وَخَارِجاً فَابْسُطْهُ كَالمَقْسُومِ فى ..............جَمْعٍ وَقِسْمَةٍ وَنِسْبَةٍ تَفى 
يُطْرَحُ بَسْطُ مَا بَقي وَمَا ظَهَرْ.................مِنْ ذَيْنِكَ الشَّطْرَينِ طَرحاً يُخْتَبَرْ

انتهى​
فمن يشمرعن ساعد الجد لشرح هذه القصيدة ويضعها في كتاب ؟


----------



## خالد احمد منير (27 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ يحي


----------

